# Full draw adventures???



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I spoke to Bill at Nelsonville. HE WANTS TO SHOW 3D FOOTAGE, however he has to show what his sponsors want which is hunting. In this economy, finding $ for sponsor ship is as difficult as finding a 200 inch buck. My understanding, some of their sponsors reduced their financial support.

WIld Bill McCall is a top notch guy. Known him for years. He'll continue to do a great job. IMHO, he has the best,most realistic hunting footage out there. One of the new episodes shows a big buck bill shot. Deer staggering around, blood gushing out of the boiler room!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Really a good show and there 3d production was top notch. 
DB


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info.tottally understandable..and yes the 3d coverage was awesome!! Thats why it was our favorite outdoor show..


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

So no more 3D archery at all? 

If so it is a shame I really enjoyed watching this show the past two years, it is what got me shooting 3D again.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

We will get some 3D coverage in this year. If you guys want to see more 3D we need to spread the word. We really love producing it but never got much talk around these sites. We did get some positive support but nothing great. I have seen many threads wanting it but when I talk about it they don't give any feedback. Maybe a handful of guys say its great. We need you talking to your friends and really spreading the word. We need more threads pumping Full Draw Adventures discussing the good and the bad as long as people are hearing about us. Please go on facebook like Ghost Full Draw Adventures and give us some feedback. The internet age gives the viewer a great voice and the sponsors check it out and listen, so who wants to see it let us and the Sponsors know directly. Heck even let all the archery industry know you would like to see it. 

Me personally- I enjoy producing the 3D part more than the hunting anymore. Maybe I have done the hunting part much too long but the 3D part you never know the outcome until it happens. One day we will have an Awesome 3D Show that the masses will enjoy. We need a collective group getting the word out. 
Thanks for all the support, Please do not think I have not respected the support you have given so far, help me get more vocal in the public forums. Thank You.
Mike Devine
Producer


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree I liked to see the 3d and the hunting in one show.


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I like the 3d the best even over the hunting...especially my 10 yr old son luke...by far his favorite tv show!! Thats why hehas been so upset that it hasnt been on there yet...


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

The hunting shows are awesome. I hope not too "filmed, or (prepared shots, etc...) But, I have never ever been happy with the 
filming of 3d events. It seems as though it goes too fast. I want to see the bows close up. What equiptment is being used. What are 
the scoring parameters? Actually walk the course. I do like watching EuroPro archery and think they film the events top notch. Yes I 
want to see way more 3d archery... For us small town guys with jobs etc... It is hard to commute two states across to go to an event.
So, we definantly want to see it, not just 15 minutes of a half hour program, but the whole program .


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

I really enjoy the show. Great group of guys who film, hunt and produce this show. I do agree though that it would be great to have the target archery side back into it. Think about it. There wouldnt be another show like it but like Mike said you have to have full support because it takes money to run a show like this. 

I wish these guys the best of luck and I hope and pray they stay in the business for many more years to come. 
Jame


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

BowHunting - 3 months out of a year

3D Archery - the other 9 months out of the year for me.

With that being said, I'd like to see the 3D competitions too.

That's my vote.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

3d, 3d, 3d!!!!


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like to see more 3D Coverage especially the ASA Pro/Ams. Names, faces, bows, arrows in targets with a legend on the screen for fletching colors so you know who is shooting what arrow. Most coverage I have seen in the past is hard to understand and get excited about for the average viewer. Pump it UP.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree guys with half a show we cannot go deep into what makes it 3D half a show leaves not much time to tell the whole story.
Like the info keep it coming.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think I should be on your show. lain:

:becky:


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

I will vote for the whole show also...3d is what set it apart from all the hundreds of other hunting shows...we have told numerous archers at tournaments about fda...and how much we enjoy it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Have a full 3D show. Have segments from the pros about various aspects of shooting. Show multiple class' shootoffs. Do more archery in genreral. Even do some NFAA stuff, IBO stuff, and things like that. Promote ASA, IBO, NFAA, and ALSO local clubs. I would watch that show all day long! THanks everyone from FDA for bringing 3D to the "masses." Promoting the sport is of the utmost importance.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Jame said:


> I really enjoy the show. Great group of guys who film, hunt and produce this show. I do agree though that it would be great to have the target archery side back into it. Think about it. There wouldnt be another show like it but like Mike said you have to have full support because it takes money to run a show like this.
> 
> I wish these guys the best of luck and I hope and pray they stay in the business for many more years to come.
> Jame


x2

The 3D archery portion of this show is what set it apart from any other outdoors show. So far this year it is has been just another hunting show (sorry.) Such a shame that the sponsors are getting in the way like this and tearing apart something that was great. Best of luck to you guys and I hope you are able to get the 3D side of things back up and running!!


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

XRingOrNothing said:


> Have a full 3D show. Have segments from the pros about various aspects of shooting. Show multiple class' shootoffs. Do more archery in genreral. Even do some NFAA stuff, IBO stuff, and things like that. Promote ASA, IBO, NFAA, and ALSO local clubs. I would watch that show all day long! THanks everyone from FDA for bringing 3D to the "masses." Pr
> omoting the sport is of the utmost importance.


Well said and I bet you would see archery and 3D grow.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

if you had a couple of your 3D shooters that hunt, and show them doing both, that would be kinda cool!


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

im for a full 3d show,with interviews,tech stuff and general tourney info


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

Agree, I think a full 3D show would sweet. Interveiws on tips, equip tech, etc. I think if it were more on the science of archery it would apeal to people than a show just about competetive archery. Id still love to watch a competetive archery show.


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

*3d!!*

I vote for more 3d air time even the whole show would be great! If you take that out it's just another hunting show and to be honest there are better quality hunting shows out there to watch. I like the guys on Full Draw but what was keeping me watching was the 3D portion of the show.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

3D- you could not film enough of it for me, I love everything about it, also wish there was a good 3D magazine that sent your magazines instead of screwing you over
3D and more 3D


----------



## *ProLine*Brad (Dec 15, 2009)

My wife and I love the show. Still have all last years on dvr and get plenty of air time at our house. Thanks for a great show. 

Brad Proline Bowstrings


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Another vote for all 3d. I really wish the youtube channel archerytv was an actual station. They could cover all the new stuff and play "re-runs" of the older competitions too. They don't cover 3d such as ASA or IBO but with enough interest they might.


----------



## Jthunter (Jun 27, 2006)

JAG said:


> if you had a couple of your 3D shooters that hunt, and show them doing both, that would be kinda cool!


Most of us that are on Pro Staff for the show also travel and shoot all of the ASA/IBO tournements.

Thanks for all of the comments (good and bad) in reference to the show. I think I can speak for Bill when I say that we would LOVE to have a show that is dedicated to mostly 3D archery. The realitly of the business is that you have to produce what the sponsors and general public are looking for. The sad part of it is 95% of that is hunting. Thats just the nature of the business. The only way to be able to produce a strictly 3D archery show would be to fund the show out of our on pockets and anybody who knows anything about the filming industry knows thats nearly impossible. So with that being said, start sending emails and talking to these 3D sponsors and let them know that we as 3D archers want to see a high quality show like Full Draw Adventures be able to produce more shows with the 3D archer in mind. In the mean time, keep watching the show and showing us support. Trust me when I tell you that it makes a HUGE difference when you have been in the woods and away from home for 30-45 days straight trying to get the footage that makes our show what it is. Once again, THX for the support and GOOD LUCK this fall!

Jake Troutman
Full Draw Adventures


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You da man JT!


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

RO4VOLS said:


> I vote for more 3d air time even the whole show would be great! If you take that out it's just another hunting show and to be honest there are better quality hunting shows out there to watch. I like the guys on Full Draw but what was keeping me watching was the 3D portion of the show.


There maybe better hunting shows, but if you watch this season of hunts it will be hard pressed to find better fair chase no high fence hunts. We have filmed some awesome hunts. Thanks for watching.

The second half or the season we will be airing some 3D segments again. This time of the year the mass of viewers are excited about hunting seasons getting started so we show them full hunting shows. The fourth quarter of the year will be new shows that will air a mix of hunts and 3D. That time of year a lot of us have tagged out or start preparing for the upcoming 3D season. Hope this works out but that is the plan. Thanks guys for input. Keep the comments coming.

Thanks
Mike


----------

